# Stereo - What Am I Doing Wrong



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

I've hooked up my iPod to the stereo and it plays. The problem is that it plays everything. Chapters from a book, Christmas songs, everything. I can't make it play just the one playlist I want it to. I tried selecting the list and then plugging it in but it goes right back to what it thinks is first and starts there. It won't let me select anything while connected to the stereo system. We have the Jensen AWM970 that came with the 2009 Sydney edition 290RLS.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

susan/vt


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

susan/vt said:


> I've hooked up my iPod to the stereo and it plays. The problem is that it plays everything. Chapters from a book, Christmas songs, everything. I can't make it play just the one playlist I want it to. I tried selecting the list and then plugging it in but it goes right back to what it thinks is first and starts there. It won't let me select anything while connected to the stereo system. We have the Jensen AWM970 that came with the 2009 Sydney edition 290RLS.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> susan/vt


Which iPod do you have? Have you used it before with no problems?

Your specific ipod may not be compatible with this system.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

susan/vt said:


> I've hooked up my iPod to the stereo and it plays. The problem is that it plays everything. Chapters from a book, Christmas songs, everything. I can't make it play just the one playlist I want it to. I tried selecting the list and then plugging it in but it goes right back to what it thinks is first and starts there. It won't let me select anything while connected to the stereo system. We have the Jensen AWM970 that came with the 2009 Sydney edition 290RLS.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> susan/vt


AM970 only supports IPOD functions with certain models and SW versions of IPOD's. Manual gives a complete list, but basically, it won't work with IPOD touch and newer IPOD's.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

Well, I never thought it might make a difference as to which iPod I have. I have a 3rd generation nano. Not new, never tried using it in the Outback before. I'll have to do more research and see if I can figure this out.

susan/vt


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

susan/vt said:


> Well, I never thought it might make a difference as to which iPod I have. I have a 3rd generation nano. Not new, never tried using it in the Outback before. I'll have to do more research and see if I can figure this out.
> 
> susan/vt


Here is a link I found earlier - click here - if you scroll down towards the bottom, you can find a link to ipod compatibility.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

Just thought you might be interested in my solution. Wayne said he could buy me a cord and all that but I realized that I was plugging my iPod into the USB port and so it just played every little thing including the books. So I downloaded just some of my music, what I thought I would want to listen to while camping, onto a flash drive. If I plug that into the USB port, it just plays that music. I can't make any selections but I'm not getting Christmas music or chapters of a book read out of order either.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I just recently installed an AWM970 and haven't figured that out yet.







I'm using a Sony MP3 player and I only have music loaded on it, so that's all I hear. Also, I usuall play my songs randomly, so they play on the stereo the same way. I know that if you have your television hooked up to it, you can see your whole list of albums and songs on the TV. However, I don't know how to select a particular album or song from it. The manual sorta indicates that this can be done. If I figure it out, I'll post it here. If anyone else figures it out, please help!


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

Joe/GA said:


> I just recently installed an AWM970 and haven't figured that out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a while since I messed with mine, but I got it to work. I remember having to play with the remote while watching the results on the TV to find it.

IIRC, it starts out with the entire song collection (and will play it all if you let it) and I had to "back up" to the parent menus to get to individual albums.

Kevin


----------

